# FUNKY PUP, They're back!



## finbar

Not mine......


FUNKY PUP 12" SUBWOOFER NEW/OLD STOCK 150 WATT NWC-1220 - eBay (item 290575712828 end time Jul-10-11 10:13:14 PDT)


----------



## Jaredturp

I have a pair. I got them off ebay brand new for about the same price.


----------



## SHOToonz

hmmmm...run 2 of em isobaric in place of my Earthquake and power em off the head unit...think i could crack glass with em?


----------



## turbo5upra

SHOToonz said:


> hmmmm...run 2 of em isobaric in place of my Earthquake and power em off the head unit...think i could crack glass with em?


you don't even know napoleon, these don't need any power to break glass,... just put em in the trunk and stuff around them will break.

I bought a pair for somewhere around that shipped about a year and a half ago.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Those are like the best subs ever!!!


----------



## Jaredturp

Anyone want my pair? I've gotten over the phase.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Those subs are too much for me. 

Jared are you subs used or new? Because their only good when their 100% brand new after that they tend to loose a little SQ every second that goes by, lol.


----------



## Jaredturp

30 minutes of play time. I drove to school playing them one day.


----------



## SoulFly

So what is it with FUnkypups exactly. i've never heard them but have seen remarks, sometimes sarcastic...are they actually a good sub or some kind of spl fartnote king? or what.


----------



## Jaredturp

They are pieces of ****. They do, however, have a pup holding a skateboard on the dustcap!


----------



## trojan fan

The swap meet special of the week


----------



## turbo5upra

Jaredturp said:


> Anyone want my pair? I've gotten over the phase.


Are you sure they were in phase? they are normally nice subs.


----------



## ttocs388

not sure I would go as far as to call them nice or I would need to drastically reduce my expectations of a "nice girl" and everything else I want to be nice. They are ok and if you don't have the means for anything nicer then they are nice but otherwise they are the subwoofer equivalent of a fat girl on a scooter.... Sure you can do her, might not even feel bad but you are not going to tell anyone for fear of loosing your street cred.

Anyone that buys them should have to tear a corner off of their man-card IMO.


----------



## turbo5upra

ttocs388 said:


> not sure I would go as far as to call them nice or I would need to drastically reduce my expectations of a "nice girl" and everything else I want to be nice. They are ok and if you don't have the means for anything nicer then they are nice but otherwise they are the subwoofer equivalent of a fat girl on a scooter.... Sure you can do her, might not even feel bad but you are not going to tell anyone for fear of loosing your street cred.
> 
> Anyone that buys them should have to tear a corner off of their man-card IMO.


I bragged about the pair I bought.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Everyone brags because we want to see others buy them and actually use them, lol.

I like how ttocs described the woofer.


----------

